# Red Tail Hawk Fly Over



## PixelRabbit

So nice to see the raptors back home again!
Here is a Red Tail Hawk who cruised right overhead.




Hawk Fly Over by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## premo

Nice shot Judi! lucky you.. I've been chasing two of them for weeks now, but I only see them when I'm on the train heading home.
Has anyone else seen two redtail hawks near Flushing, Bayside or Douglaston?


----------



## Blitz55

I get to watch these awesome guys from my office window at work.   Nice shot


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks Premo and Blitz  

Good luck tracking them down Premo, and enjoy watching them from the train in the meantime, such stunning creatures!

Blitz, lucky! what a wonderful view!


----------



## Joel_W

Judy, you nailed it. Great picture. The exposure is just dead on.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Thanks Joel


----------



## Infinite_Day

I have been attempting to get a good capture of a red tail for some time as well. Usually they are perched too high for me to get a good photo. I did get a towhee shot today which I had been trying for for a while now but it's not the best due to errant branches between it and I. Nice capture and good timing.


----------

